# تعقيب و تسيير جميع المعاملات الحكوميةو الخاصة



## الغروووب (19 يوليو 2014)

معقب لجميع الدوائر الحكوميه 

 معاملات مكتب العمل والعمال
معاملات الجوازات و الوافدين 
معاملات وزاره التجاره والصناعه
معاملات التامينات الاجتماعيه

معاملات الزكاه و الدخل 
معاملات البلديه
معاملات الاحوال المدنيه
معاملات وزارة الزراعه 

معاملات ادارة المواصلات و النقل
معاملات وزارة الكهرباء 
معاملات وزارة المياه
معاملات المرور والفحص

معاملات الشرطه والحقوق المدنيه
معاملات الدفاع المدني
معاملات الهيئه العامه للاستثمار
معاملات وزارة الثقافه و الاعلام

معاملات وزارة التربيه والتعليم
معاملات هيئة الاتصالات والتقنيه
معاملات ادارة معاشات التقاعد 
معاملات ادارة الشئون الاجتماعيه 

معاملات وزارة الخارجيه
معاملات وزارة الداخليه
معاملات السفارات و القنصليات 
معاملات الديوان الملكي

معاملات الهيئه العامه للسياحه
معاملات وزارة الصحه 
معاملات ادارة الجمارك
معاملات تحصيل الديون و الحسابات

اصدار تراخيص تجاريه و صناعيه
تحويل الموسسات الى شركات
تصاريح مصانع بلك و كسارات
استخراج برنت للعماله

استقدام تاشيرات
تاجير عماله ع الموسسات والشركات
عقود تشغيل للمعدات الثقيله
تسويق والدعايه والاعلان للمنتجات لديكم

معاملات تفاويض اكترونيه
معاملات تصريح بالزواج من اجنبيه
تقسيط عقارات سيارات معدات واي شي
مطلوب عمالة نقل كفالة جميع المهن و الجنسيات

ويشرفني ويسعدني تواصل جميع المعقبين لنفيد و نستفيد

خوكم / نادر فارس بتال الحافي 

0555584455

يرجى التواصل المباشر لعدم التواجد في الموقع 
​


----------

